# Revised Pen Finish Dipping Method



## rdabpenman (Jan 3, 2017)

I revised my Pen Finish Dipping Method.
Admin could remove the original I posted.

Les

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 3 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 3, 2017)

Most excellent! The results speak for themself, as your finishing is superb. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 3, 2017)

I tried this. No matter how many times I dabbed the barrel on the shop towel, there was always a ring of thicker poly at the bottom end. Gave up.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 3, 2017)

@rdabpenman - What changes were made from the original?


----------



## CWS (Jan 3, 2017)

rdabpenman said:


> I revised my Pen Finish Dipping Method.
> Admin could remove the original I posted.
> 
> Les


 Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 3, 2017)

Nice! I'm a big fan of dipping stuff when it's feasible. Such a clean finish.


----------



## Ray D (Jan 3, 2017)

Very nice. Have to give that a try. In your opinion, would you say this is better or equivalent to a CA finish? Sorry if this question has already been discussed.


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DKMD (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for sharing that, Les!

I couldn't find the original of this method, so perhaps someone else already deleted it.

I'm guessing when you suspend them vertically that you put the dowel into some kind of holder to invert the whole thing?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 3, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Thanks for sharing that, Les!
> 
> I couldn't find the original of this method, so perhaps someone else already deleted it.



It's in our trash forum....not deleted.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 3, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Thanks for sharing that, Les!
> 
> I couldn't find the original of this method, so perhaps someone else already deleted it.
> 
> I'm guessing when you suspend them vertically that you put the dowel into some kind of holder to invert the whole thing?


I was looking for it too to compare them


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 29, 2018)

sorry to drag up an old post but with the dipping method for finishing pens has anyone tried this using lacquer or is that too soft of the Finish? I have a pen I'm getting ready to finish and have some clear gloss lacquer didn't know if that would work the same as the poly.


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 29, 2018)

Chris S. said:


> sorry to drag up an old post but with the dipping method for finishing pens has anyone tried this using lacquer or is that too soft of the Finish? I have a pen I'm getting ready to finish and have some clear gloss lacquer didn't know if that would work the same as the poly.



I dip all the time with a lacquer type of finish for my tackle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks for feedback.


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 30, 2018)

@rdabpenman thanks for write up. So far loving
this technique

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 31, 2018)

Chris S. said:


> @rdabpenman thanks for write up. So far loving
> this technique
> 
> View attachment 154927



Looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

